# [Umzug] MTB Zwischen Detmold und Bielefeld



## v1p0r (29. April 2014)

Hallo Jungs und Maedels,

bin vor kurzem in die Naehe des Teutoburgerwald´s gezogen.
War auch schon 2 mal im Teuto unterwegs. Allerdings findet man natuerlich nie das was man sucht. 

Mein Start geht von hier aus los -> Klick
Also iwas zwischen Detmold und Bielefeld

Was ich suche sind SingleTrails-Downhill Strecken. Würde mir natuerlich auch das ein oder anderen bei einer kleinen Tour zeigen lassen 

Gerne nehme ich auch Tipps per PM entgegen 

mfg.
Benny


----------



## Echinopsis (29. April 2014)

Hi Benny,

du kannst es sonntags um 11:00 oder montags um 18:00 Uhr beim den Tourentreffs von Bike-Sport-Lippe versuchen, Start ist jeweils auf dem Parkplatz am Donoper Teich (ein Stück die Straße weiter, der Parkplatz mit dem Kiosk). Da bekommst du bestimmt Tips zu Trails in der Gegend.

Mfg Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v1p0r (1. Mai 2014)

Cool thx fuer den Tipp. Werde ich mir mal anschauen, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## kris. (1. Mai 2014)

Moin Benny, willkommen in Detmold! 

Ich wohne nicht weit weg von dort, wir können gerne mal ne kleine Wochenendrunde drehen.
Den ein oder anderen netten Weg gib es hier und was gebautes lässt sich auch finden. 

Schöne Fanes!


----------



## v1p0r (2. Mai 2014)

ja das hoert sich doch schon mal gut an. 
Bin auf jeden fall dabei. Koennen wir uns ja kurzfristig mal absprechen.

p.s.
thx


----------

